# Chihuahua Bred Sept. 7



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

My Chihuahua bred on Sept. 7, 2009. This make her 62 days today. She is really big and her milk bag have come in but no milk yet. 

This is her second litter. Her first litter was born 2 days earlier than the expected due date last time.

She has no sign's of going into labor. She is acting fine. (eating, playing, drinking) She sleeps a lot which is expected because of her expecting. 

I have taken her to the vet for an X-Ray and regular check-ups. This just concerns me because a dog goes usually 63 days and at this point she is showing no signs of Labor anytime soon.

I have been taking her temperature every 8 hours to watch for the drop. Her temperature keeps going up and down. It did get as low as 98.8 but went right back up. It is staying around 99.7 or 99.9. 

Can someone please give me some feedback. 

My Chihuahua is very healthy and loved. She goes to the vet on a regular basis for check ups and everything.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

I'll give you feedback..

What are your goals in breeding? Have the parents both been checked for genetic problems? Cardiac, Patella, Thyroid, CERF?

Why aren't you asking your breeder mentor these questions?


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Both of my dogs have been tested for genetics. Everything was came back fine.

I have not asked my mentor because they recently had a heart attack and is in the hospital recovering. I thought it rude to call the hospital and ask.

I am going to the vet tomorrow... Just asking a few questions before I go tomorrow to get some advice. 

Never used this site thought I would try it out.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I would be concerned about a dip in temperature below 98 and then back up. Please see your vet as soon as possible.


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

*RedyreRottweilers​*
will be going the the vet first thing tomorrow ... Made an appointment on Friday. I tried to get in but they said they had no openings. This is an appointment only animal clinic.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

Did you do progesterone timing? If not, you cannot be sure that 63 days from the breeding is full term. If ovulation was not timed, the number of days from breeding to whelping can be anywhere from 58 to 70 days.

Have you had an exray so that you know how many puppies? If not, I would do that tomorrow for sure.

Good luck.


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Missed that test from being in the hospital with surgery...

Here some info

I calculated it from her first date of breeding ... I took her to the vet on October 30, 2009 and the pups didn't show up only one did but the vet told me there was more than one in there because of the size of the pup and what he felt .... SO IDK confused for the first time in my bredding experience.

I am getting another X-Ray tomorrow


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Got the X-Ray yesterday and she is having 5 possible 6 puppies!

Her temp is playing games. Goes from 98.3 up to 100.3.

She started having diarrhea today. 

Her milk came in some. Not a lot but a little.

She had a long sting come from here private parts today and it's a lot puffier than usually. So, wondering how much longer. She has slept for most of the day today.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

which health tests did you do? the string comming from her vaginalarea would worry me but I've never bred.


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

The vet said it's her mucus cord thinning out


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

What lines is she from? She looks like a very large sized Chihuahua. And I will ask for a 3rd time since it has not been answered yet. What Health Tests did you do? (Just for those that do not know, Health Testing does NOT mean taking them to a vet and having them say, YES she's healthy.) 

BAER? Cardiac OFA? CERF? CHIC? Patellea OFA? How did the results come out? Will they be posted up on your breeder site? Do you show? If so, what titles does she hold?

Or, is this just a pet that you wanted to have a couple of litters from? How are your lines and the lines she came from bettering the breed?
5-6 puppies for a Chihuahua is quite alot, properly bred Chi's that are to standard usually have 1-4... but again, your dog looks like a large sized one.
Nessa


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Miss Piggy is a full blooded reg. Chihuahua. In very good health. She weighs 6 pounds when not with pups.

I did test on her before letting her mate. The test ran were reccomanded by my VET and the test are as follows: Thyroid panel, Hip certification, von Willebrand's Disease (vWD), Eye exam, Cardiac, and Luxating Patell. 

All test were perfect and I was given the okay to breed her,

I did not breed her to sale the pups. I keep my puppies in the family. I keep them in the family where I know where they are and I can keep an eye on the pups to make sure they are being well taken care of.

I do care about all my dogs and would not take the chance of them getting hurt any of them!

Hope this answered everyone's questions.


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

If you truly care about dogs then please quit breeding. Thousands of chihuahuas and chihuahua mixes are euthanized every day. The next time your family and/or friends want a Chi, please save lives by sending them to a local shelter or rescue group.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Excuse me? Who are you to tell someone to not responsibly breed their dog? Without people who carefully breed healthy pets, the only folks left producing dogs will the Puppy Mills, moneygrubber BYBs and 'oops litter'-makers who don't give a damn about their dog's health or welfare. Despite several people's loaded questions assuming this person was some kind of flake, she has answered that she HAS done all the proper health and welfare checks for her dog. 

It's not _breeders_ that make people dump their dogs in shelters -- its irresponsible owners that don't want to care for their dog anymore. And believe me -- small dogs are adopted out super quick in most shelters, if you ever tried looking for a toy breed in a shelter you'd learn that they are the easiest types of dogs to adopt out. Most dogs in shelters are mix breed large dogs around 1+ years old, not tiny dogs, because small dogs are nearly always in high demand. Doing some research into exactly how many pets die in shelters vs how many people get a new pet annually will enlighten you as to pointless it is to tell people to 'stop breeding'. The facts do not support your claim that 'ending breeding' is what we need to save more shelter animals. Such a belief is just completely unsupported by reality.

More dogs need to get adopted, yes. The fact that many shelters kill any dog that they think looks like a pitbull without even putting them on the adoption floor doesn't help, either, because pit-bull type dogs are actually one of the most numerous kind of dog in the country, and therefore end up in shelters _a lot._

Right now, *only a small amount of the around 17 million people who get a pet each year adopt.* That needs to change only a few percentage points to get the* 4 million homeless dogs and cats that die each year* into homes (8 million total end up in shelters annually and around half get adopted). Yu don't have to end the breeding of pets to achieve that because the number of pets being killed every year NO WAY MATCHES THE NUMBER OF NEW PETS BEING BROUGHT INTO PEOPLE'S HOMES. PuppyMills make millions of dollars a year precisely because there IS a constant, huge demand for dogs. Basic math shows that if MORE people want (and get) a pet than the total number of pets being euthanized in shelters, we do not have an 'overbreeding' problem, we have a general 'human irresponsibility' problem. And you deal with that by education and outreach by shelters and welfare groups, and affording more cheap S/N options to the largest demographic of pet owners who do not S/N (poor people), and not by demanding random strangers you meet online to stop breeding without even knowing a thing about them.

Try researching the many programs and strategies many shelters are using to save more and more shelter pets WITHOUT having to demonize or stop breeding in their communities. You will _never_ stop pet breeding, because people love pets, and many will always want specifically-bred ones. You can only get people to breed (and own) _more responsibly_ -- and so far I haven't seen this poster say anything that makes her guilty of being a bad breeder or owner besides committing the 'sin' of_ asking a question on an internet forum._


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

lulusmom .... No I will not get my dogs fixed until I feel like I want to. I breed responsible and the pups get a good home. With my family members at least I know they are taken care of and I can see them anytime I want. If one of my family members decides they NO LONGER want the pet I would gladly take the pup back into my home because I would never let one of my pups go to a pound. I care to much about my dogs and would never let anything that I can control harm them. 

I have done everything I am supposed to and will continue educating myself of puppies, chihuahua's, and breeding. If everyone stopped breeding because you told them to we would not have any animals in this world. 

lulusmom ... Do you go around telling parents who have a house full of kids and living on welfare that they need to get fixed? 

Please save yourself the time by typing and do not try to tell me what to do or inform me of anything. 

I am really offened by some of the people on these sites. Honest people come here to ask for advice but instead of getting advice they get old rude things and get educated on everything but the question they ask.

No one makes any one person respond to these questions. You respond out of your own free will. The least you could do is answer the question.

By the way also I am also a very well educated Reg. Nurse. Just to let those who think I am so BYB, uneducated person.

*Pai*
I do appreciate your response to this matter and agree with you. The only mistake I have made with my dog over the last 2 months is to ask a question on here. I WILL NEVER AGAIN!

Thanks to everyone's input on my situation and I will keep those concerned one's up to date about Miss Piggy and her new pups when they arrive!

THANKS


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Please don't take the comment of one person to reflect the beliefs of the entire forum. I also prefer people choose a shelter animal before a breeder simply for the number of dogs in a shelter and because mopst breeders aren't as responsible as you have been, but I do give you props for breeding responsibly. you did all the proper testing, you had a mentor, you consuted with your vet... you are not a BYB'er or some fly by night joe averag just looking to profit off their pups. Please reconsider your decision about leaving. I really wanted to find out how many pups were in that little piggy  She's HUGE! I actually checked this thread tonight just to see if she'd popped yet...


----------



## lulusmom (Nov 12, 2008)

It was not my intention to offend anyone on this forum and with the exception of one member that unjustly disrespected other members, I have never written a harsh word to anybody. I am a member of many dog forums and thank God have never invoked such anger and hostility. I am truly shaken by the reaction to my post and after rereading it, I do see that I could have been a whole lot better at choosing my words so I humbly apologize for the unintentional tone. If it was your intention to hold me up as an example of a radical anti dog breeder wingnut by demeaning me in public, you only met half of your goal. I am not a wingnut but you did a very good of demeaning me.

I can assure you that the intent of my post was not malicious, disrespectful or accusatory. Chi Lover, at no time did I mention the word "spay" nor did I infer in any way that you were irresponsible or uneducated. I did not command you to quit breeding your dog, I asked you to "please" quit breeding and help save lives by suggesting that your friends and family visit a shelter. Bolded type and large fonts are pretty good indications that somebody is pissed off and trying to make a point. Unmitigated rage does have a way of distorting things. 

I believe that anybody that loves dogs should spend some time at animal shelters and get a good look at the sadness, the terror and the devastation. Pai, I have no idea what the shelter situation is like in Washington State but I can tell you that in Southern California, the situation is as dire as it has ever been. In this economy there are purebreed dogs with champion lines that end up at the shelter standing along side the mutts and no, the little ones don't get snapped up as you say. Any dog over five or six pounds or those that aren't cute will linger and a good number of those will die. In this state Chi and Chi mixes are second only to Pit Bulls and Pit mixes in numbers euthanized and unfortunately, any dog that looks remotely like either is doomed by being labeled as such. 

Unless you are a shelter worker, a rescue worker or volunteer at a shelter, you have absolutely no idea how horrible things really are. Yes education might help but stupid and greedy people will stay stupid and greedy and unfortunately, highly educated and loving pet owners are unemployed and losing their homes today. To understand just a little of what I'm saying, check out the New Hope List on the L.A. City Animal Services website. Go through today's 42 pages and count the number of little mix and purebreed dogs that are on that very, very long list. To end up on the New Hope list means their days are numbered. The majority you see on that list will die because less people are adopting because of the economy, the rescues are full and fosters are few and far between. This is just one website that represents a minute fraction of the overwhelming amount of dogs, big and small, that are in shelters in four counties that our rescue and others cover so please don't misinform people by telling them that most little dogs get adopted because it is simply not true. 

http://laanimalservices.com/NewHopeDogList.htm

All dogs are precious to me and I could care less whether a shelter dog is a product of a slimey backyard breeder or a responsible and knowledgable breeder that truly cares about the breed they love. None of them deserve to die. Unfortunately in this day and age no breeder can insure that the puppies they sell or give away won't end up in a shelter. Responsible and loving pet owners are losing their homes every day, people die every day and pedigrees and champion lines aren't a guarantee that their beloved dogs won't end up in a shelter. I have two very close friends that are responsible breeders with champions galore in their lines, one Pomeranian and one Cavaliers. We have our differences of opinions but they both help out by offering a discount on their puppies if they adopt a shelter pet as a buddy. I have always loved these women and understand their passion for their respective breeds but I love them even more for helping save lives. 

Irresponsible and neglectful pet owners, backyard breeders and puppy mills are the scum of the earth as far as I'm concerned. I have four special needs dogs of my own, two permanent fosters and two litters of newborn puppies that were to be euthanized last Friday. No room for guests these days as all the bedrooms are now taken. I am also deeply involved in helping two precious babies who were victims of backyard breeding gone bad and were thrown away like yesterday's trash. They are littermates born without front limbs. These babies don't know they aren't like other dogs and the other dogs don't treat them any differently. Humans could learn a lesson. These babies didn't come with papers, just their beautiful spirit, a joy for life and a penchant for making your heart melt. They are now learning to walk in halters on their back feet like a normal dog. Next they will be fitted for front wheel carts and hopefully, will be placed in a forever home together. 









Dogs are one of God's most precious gifts so excuse me if I continue to ask people not to breed or buy as long as shelter dogs die.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

lulusmom said:


> If it was your intention to hold me up as an example of a radical anti dog breeder wingnut by demeaning me in public, you only met half of your goal. I am not a wingnut but you did a very good of demeaning me.


I am very, very tired of some people blaming breeders for the deaths of shelter dogs. It is unfair and completely wrong, plus it is a horrible thing to say to someone -- that they contribute to the deaths of innocent dogs, when that is NOT TRUE. Such a baseless statement deserves to be harshly responded to, as it by itself is a harsh accusation. If you honestly think it's 'okay' to tell someone you don't even know that they are contributing to innocent animal deaths, you really need to stop and reflect how such a statement would probably get you into a fight if you said it in real life to a person, let alone on a internet forum. Such rhetoric is tolerated on many pet sites, and it's wrong. I'm really shocked that you claim you were not insinuating that breeding 'steals homes' from shelter dogs and contributes to their death, when you _absolutely did_. It doesn't matter if you didn't use the 'exact words', the conclusion is the same. I cared about HER feelings, because she didn't deserve to have a stranger waltz into her thread, tell her to stop breeding and tell everyone she knows to adopt from a shelter instead, and lecture her about dying shelter pets. That's just uncalled for and bizarrely rude.



> Unless you are a shelter worker, a rescue worker or volunteer at a shelter, you have absolutely no idea how horrible things really are. Yes education might help but stupid and greedy people will stay stupid and greedy and unfortunately, highly educated and loving pet owners are unemployed and losing their homes today.


Perhaps you'd like to click the many links in my first post to the rescues and shelters who are the sources of all my information? I don't believe that the ASPCA, Maddie's Fund, Spay-USA, The National Council on Pet Population, and HSUS are into lying about shelter and adoption statistics. All of those organizations are built upon SAVING ANIMALS. So I believe _them_, because they actually did a lot of statistical research and see the_ big picture across the nation._ Their information is invaluable. You cannot take a scenario in your small corner of the world (which may truly be very bad) and assume it is the norm for the entire country. Many shelters are actually importing animals from other countries now because they have so many empty cages.  I personally am appalled that this happens instead of them helping less fortunate _local_ shelters that are too full. But that is the poor state of shelters in this country -- many are not networked, not working with foster/rescue groups, do not do adoption outreach and advertisement, only open 9-5 on weekdays when people are at work, don't quarantine animals so disease spreads, do not have volunteer programs, do not use Petfinder, etc. etc. Their dismal adoption rates are then blamed on everyone else, instead of on their own failed policies. 



> To understand just a little of what I'm saying, check out the New Hope List on the L.A. City Animal Services website. Go through today's 42 pages and count the number of little mix and purebreed dogs that are on that very, very long list. To end up on the New Hope list means their days are numbered. The majority you see on that list will die because less people are adopting because of the economy, the rescues are full and fosters are few and far between. This is just one website that represents a minute fraction of the overwhelming amount of dogs, big and small, that are in shelters in four counties that our rescue and others cover so please don't misinform people by telling them that most little dogs get adopted because it is simply not true.


It is in most parts of the U.S. There is a bigger picture going on that just L.A., which actually has a very high kill rate compared to many other counties. San Francisco, for example, manages to adopt out most of their animals. Perhaps L.A. should look into successful lifesaving programs that other shelters with high adoption rates use, like shipping animals to shelters that have the space/foster homes/rescue group connections to help rehome more animals. Does L.A. do that now? 


> Dogs are one of God's most precious gifts so excuse me if I continue to ask people not to breed or buy as long as shelter dogs die.


Quoting the Animal Defense League's propaganda line is not a good way to convince people you are not anti-breeder. ADL invented that catchphrase because they see pet breeding as 'slavery', and the very demand of 'no breeding until shelters are empty' is completely unrealistic --_ shelters will never be empty._ There will _always_ be people who fail their dogs. There will always be strays or hurt animals that will need help. What we CAN change is the outdated practice of killing healthy animals for no other reason except that they are homeless. THAT is the real tragedy. Because it doesn't have to be that way. I feel bad for animal-loving volunteers who work so hard in shelters whose leadership refuses to implement modern programs that could save more animals. It's a depressing and difficult job.

Animal Rights groups want pet breeding to end. They want all breeding of animals to end. They don't base their statements on facts, it's all just emotional propaganda to try to get anti-breeder laws passed by wellmeaning people who think it will help shelter animals, and to get people to be so vicious against breeders that they will stop breeding. It's not for any other purpose, it's not to 'help shelter dogs'. It's to end _pets._



> Pai, I have no idea what the shelter situation is like in Washington State but I can tell you that in Southern California, the situation is as dire as it has ever been.


My own county's shelter has been exposed as starving, neglecting, and killing animals needlessly for almost decade now. Three separate groups have exposed deeply rooted apathy and greed in our shelter management. I do not believe that every shelter is 'doing the best it can' and killing only because they can't help it -- because my own county's shelter was doing it because it_ just didn't care_ and would rather sit on their budget money rather than spend it doing _work_ to save animals. ou know what the kicker is? Our mayor defended them. Because he believes that it's normal for a shelter to kill so many animals and it's unrealistic to expect better. 
All shelters are not equal. Some are wonderful, and some are terrible. But in general, there is room for a LOT of improvement in how we handle homeless animals in this country. The 'warehouse and kill' model is almost 100 years old, and virtually unchanged in many shelters. And people just see it as normal. They believe there is no way shelters could do any better. _That_ belief has to change if we really want to save more homeless pets. 

We were killing 20 million pets in shelters in 1970, and today we kill 4 million. We've come so far, and it's because of the tireless work of educators and animal welfare groups. S/N was unheard of before the 1980s, and now the majority of people S/N their pets. More people see their pet as a family member today than 20 years ago. And all that was achieved through education and outreach, not by laws, not by stopping breeders. But where we've failed is in getting more people to adopt -- ASPCA says 80% of people get their pet from _someplace other than a shelter._ Why is that? Because most people still see shelter pets as 'broken' in some way. They give _money_ to shelters because they feel bad for the animals, *but they don't want to adopt.* We have FAILED to 'sell' shelter pets to people. We need to do better.

Seriously, read my links. They are all to shelters and organizations that are dedicated to saving homeless animals. They are also researching the exact reasons why animals are in shelters and how many there are, so they can actually implement constructive plans to reduce those numbers. Maddie's Fund, for example, is currently running a pro-adoption ad campaign in collaboration with the AdCouncil, and gives many grants and other help to shelters. There are places out there that are doing great things for shelter pets. If more people were willing to learn from them instead of repeating the same failed policies that result in 'most killed, only a few saved', we could do more good than we're doing now. And we can do it without attacking responsible people who breed, because breeders are _not _ all the same and they do NOT all deserve to be scolded by strangers on the internet.



> Bolded type and large fonts are pretty good indications that somebody is pissed off and trying to make a point.


 I know people often skim long posts, so I bold important things. The colored words are _links_ (I assume most people don't bother to read them, but I try to back up my statements). And yeah, I'm emotionally invested in the topic; I'm not ashamed to admit it.


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Nothing new today but she has a lot of clear discharge coming from her rear. Time is getting closer and closer! I can't wait!

Hope all is well!


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

What is the temp doing?

Is she still eating ok? 

Are you seeing and feeling the puppies move?

If you see any COLORED discharge before the first puppy arrives, contact your vet immediately.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

lulusmom said:


> If you truly care about dogs then please quit breeding. Thousands of chihuahuas and chihuahua mixes are euthanized every day. The next time your family and/or friends want a Chi, please save lives by sending them to a local shelter or rescue group.


Ya know what? Not everyone can afford to adopt from a shelter or group. Ill gladly stand up and say I couldnt afford it for Faith and im damn proud she was only $15 from a BYB.


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

She didn't each much today. Her temp is staying between 98.3 and 99.5 keeping going back and forth!

The pups are moving some but not like before. You can tell it is pretty crowded in there.

The mucus is clear and does not smell!



FaithFurMom09 said:


> Ya know what? Not everyone can afford to adopt from a shelter or group. Ill gladly stand up and say I couldnt afford it for Faith and im damn proud she was only $15 from a BYB.


I so agree ... Growing up we could not afford much as kids and some of the best dogs we got was from BYB cheap or free ..... Every animal needs love no matter if it is from a BYB or a Breeder!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Pics of Miss Piggy and Mr. Spot 

My Children!


----------



## Sunyoung (Oct 28, 2009)

Aww.. your chihuahuas are adorable!

Good luck with her pregnancy- pictures would be cool when the puppies come.


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

I am dying to know...any pups yet? How is mama doing? What an exciting time!! Please keep us updated...please! And please post pics when mama doesn't mind you getting too close.

I am so excited...please update us as things progress! I am keeping an eye on this thread...

Good luck to you and mama! 6 Chi's.....wow, that is quite a litter!!! Usually they have 2 or 3!

KEEP US POSTED!!! 

Hugs,
Denise


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> Ya know what? Not everyone can afford to adopt from a shelter or group. Ill gladly stand up and say I couldnt afford it for Faith and im damn proud she was only $15 from a BYB.





busterbuddy said:


> I'm glad I'm not the only one that feels this way. I also got my dog from a BYB and am glad that I did. He is a purebred westie that had it not been for me, would have probably ended up with someone who doesn't love him as much as I do.





Chihuahua_Lover said:


> I so agree ... Growing up we could not afford much as kids and some of the best dogs we got was from BYB cheap or free ..... Every animal needs love no matter if it is from a BYB or a Breeder!


I feel the same as well. All of my dogs and all of my cats were all free. My animals are all from "oops" litters and/or no longer wanted for one reason or another. And because I got them, they didn't end up adding to the shelters.  I love my animals just as much as the next person.



Pai said:


> Excuse me? Who are you to tell someone to not responsibly breed their dog? Without people who carefully breed healthy pets, the only folks left producing dogs will the Puppy Mills, moneygrubber BYBs and 'oops litter'-makers who don't give a damn about their dog's health or welfare. Despite several people's loaded questions assuming this person was some kind of flake, she has answered that she HAS done all the proper health and welfare checks for her dog.
> 
> It's not _breeders_ that make people dump their dogs in shelters -- its irresponsible owners that don't want to care for their dog anymore. And believe me -- small dogs are adopted out super quick in most shelters, if you ever tried looking for a toy breed in a shelter you'd learn that they are the easiest types of dogs to adopt out. Most dogs in shelters are mix breed large dogs around 1+ years old, not tiny dogs, because small dogs are nearly always in high demand. Doing some research into exactly how many pets die in shelters vs how many people get a new pet annually will enlighten you as to pointless it is to tell people to 'stop breeding'. The facts do not support your claim that 'ending breeding' is what we need to save more shelter animals. Such a belief is just completely unsupported by reality.
> 
> ...


 Agreed!


----------



## Chihuahua_Lover (Nov 8, 2009)

Mom and pups are all fine. 

Pups born today 11/15/2009

Pup one born at 10:25

Pup two born at 11:00

Pup three born at 11:25

Pup four born at 11:50

Pup five born at 1:00pm

The delivery went wonderful without any problems. We will go visit the Vet tomorrow for their first check up! Thanks for everyone's help!


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

Congrats!! Glad everything went well.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

oh my word, look how cute they are and so little!


----------



## ptoot (Jun 28, 2009)

Too cool!!!Congrats!!!
I'm glad everyone is doing well and thanks for taking the time to post pics


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh they are so cute! Thanks for the update, I have been checking this thread daily. Love the photos.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Eee! So cute! Is 5 a large litter for a Chi? It seems like a lot to have in there, LOL.


----------



## HyperFerret (Feb 7, 2009)

Congratulations!! Beautiful puppies!


----------



## RubyLove (May 4, 2009)

Are Chi puppies kind of hamster sized? 

Congratulations, they are cute! Glad everything went well


----------



## Foyerhawk (May 7, 2009)

Good job! They are so cute!

Pai, you rule.


----------



## DeniseV (Nov 8, 2009)

Aww! YEAH! 5 healthy pups! Congratulations to you and your mama chi! poopr little think...she must be exhausted! 5 pups....wow, thatis a great sized litter for Chi's! 

Congrats!

Denise


----------



## MoosMom (Sep 15, 2009)

Great!! Keep updated with photos as they grow!


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

Glad everything went well, but Mr.Spot needs a nail trimming


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Chihuahua_Lover said:


> The only mistake I have made with my dog over the last 2 months is to ask a question on here. I WILL NEVER AGAIN!


I understand your frustration, you've done all the right things in this case, unfortunately 99% of those who come here and ask the exact question you did aren't so responsible so yes, people here at times get upset about the question being asked on the forum and jump to the incorrect opinion in the rare case that is is a responsible person asking because her mentor's in the hospital. 


Once you have the time (I know that new puppies are very time consuming) read though the dozens of post asking advice on their pregnant dog and you'll see what I mean.

Congratulations on a healthy litter and post pics of those babies ASAP, I need a dose of puppy breath right now!


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

Ok wow, so someone dropped by a comment on me commenting on the nails as 'uncall for'. Its hard on a dog to walk with long nails, and if they are let to grow long enough they could curl into the pad.

As for Pepe, he DOES go to the groomer, he was recently dyed the 'panda dog' not so long ago so the tips of his ears haven't yet to washed off. If you see a latest thread of mines, he does get bathe. He's no 'desperate' need of a groomer. He has an allergy problem, thus he licks himself, and the salivia stains his fur red on.  Thank you Mr./Ms. Online Wannabe Analyzer.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

Vira, Don't sweat those anonymous comments, sometimes people forget what it's like to get a stinging reputation! Niether of them ever have anything nice to say in peoples reps that I've read (yes, I know who you are)


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

Oh I don't care. But how could you say something like nail trimming, is uncall for? And then comeback at something as my dog's coat, which isn't bothering him or harming him? He may not be as white as he could be, but its not affecting his life either way.

Just people stirring up the pot I guess.



> Long nails hit the ground, forcing the dog's toes out of their normal position. Long nails can distort the foot, especially in a puppy, and cause lameness and permanent deformity. They may curl into the foot or, in the case of the dew claw, into the leg. When your dog walks on a hard surface, you shouldn't hear the click of nails. If you do, it's time to trim.












If I seen someone's nails like this....I would definitely say its time for a trim, just like I would a dog. How could you even function?











LOL...and they did it once again. I may be a 'hypocrite', but there's a difference between commenting on my dog not being white (as oppose to him being matted, then comment away) and a dog that needs a nail trim. 

So you have no problems your dogs nails untrimmed? Okay, whatever, keep on the bad reps, not affecting my life.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Just read this whole thread. Congrats to you and mama chi on the litter!! How adorable!!

and an fyi on the nail comment..many dogs do not like their nails trimmed..I trim my dogs nails weekly, and have started doing my mother's dogs as well. Her older dog is horrible, and bites at me while I am doing them. I get 1 paw done a week for her, and her nails are bad..long and thick. It breaks my heart, but I need to desensitize her to it. And geez, who thought pugs could actually bite so hard.. lmao..


----------



## pittsabowawa (Jul 26, 2009)

Awww... what adoreable chi puppies.. congrats 

pappy mom... here is my trick that I learned from my sister and her dogs... have someone hold a tbsp of peanut butter for the dog to lick while you cut their nails... they won't know what hit 'em ... some dogs never get desensitized to it but the pb always helps... also give him/her a lot of praise for actually letting you cut the nails. I just recently started trimming bellas (we used to just have the vet do it) and I am so thankful she dosn't mind that much.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

PappyMom said:


> Just read this whole thread. Congrats to you and mama chi on the litter!! How adorable!!
> 
> and an fyi on the nail comment..many dogs do not like their nails trimmed..I trim my dogs nails weekly, and have started doing my mother's dogs as well. Her older dog is horrible, and bites at me while I am doing them. I get 1 paw done a week for her, and her nails are bad..long and thick. It breaks my heart, but I need to desensitize her to it. And geez, who thought pugs could actually bite so hard.. lmao..


Oh I know the feeling. My dachshund is the worst. She has black nails, not to mention her quick is long, and she screams bloody murder. I trim my other dogs to problem, but I have to go to the groomers, where they muzzle her, to get Princess' nails done. The times I do it, she squirms so much, sometimes I cut the quick  It doesn't hurt her, she doesn't scream when it gets cut, but its something when she sees the clipper, she freaks out.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Gizmo, Roxy and Lily are amazing about getting their nails done, it is just Annie! And you think she'd be all excited about having more comfortable paws to walk on..it just drives me insane! If you saw her, you'd think it was cruel, but she is just so awful about it.

I will try the PB next time, never thought about that..everyone ditches her with me because I am the only one with patience. She has drawn blood on me quite a few times, but I just keep going. Her nails are black too, so I have no idea where the quick is and I have to snip a little at a time. It is a very long process..and I'm trying desperately to get her to relax..with no luck. Praise and treats after every snip..even just for looking at the clippers or sniffing them..lol.. it is a sad sad thing..


----------



## Pat C (Nov 26, 2009)

I can clip my Chi's ok since their nails are white, but the two terriers are black and I clipped one nail too short and it bled so now I hate to trim them, but I do. Isn't there a way to tell if you are too close to the quick?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Vira_Lata said:


> Oh I don't care. But how could you say something like nail trimming, is uncall for? And then comeback at something as my dog's coat, which isn't bothering him or harming him? He may not be as white as he could be, but its not affecting his life either way.


I wouldn't worry about it.  The dogs nails did need a trim!


----------

